# Tommasini Sintesi



## ohjonnybegoode (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone...long time lurker, first time poster....... I have the opportunity to purchase a 2002 Tommasini Sintesi in my size...it has Columbus Neuron Nivacrom steel lugged frame and a Columbus Neuron fork, Velomax Circuit Comp wheels, and an almost full Ultegra group...

I've researched and read good things about this bike, but I would welcome any and all opiinions.

Is Columbus Neuron decent tubing? Also, while the bike is my size...I'm kind of heavy at 230 lbs...would I be too heavy for this type of tubing?

Again...thank you!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Neuron is good tubing. You're not too heavy for it.

Very cool bike. Too bad the pic is lame!


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

Yup, I saw that bike for sale too. Seems like a very good deal. The components wouldn't be my first choice, but they are perfectly fine. I think your weight poses no problem. Good luck and if you get it, post some better pics than the seller.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

nivacrom is nice. not bad if the price is right...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Tommasini website states, in a nutshell, that the Sintesi is designed for light riders. The Tecnos is more appropriate for larger, heavier riders. That being said, I don't recall that they actually listed a wieght limit or max recommended weight. Unless you planned on losing a lot of weight I would personally pass and try to find a frame better suited to handling clydesdales. 

BTW, I love Tommasinis! IMHO, cream of the crop when it comes to Italian frames.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Another Tommasini lover here. My Diamante is my most prized possession.

I'm so happy I don't have to worry about weight limits. Cycling is the first sport I've competed at that being on the small side has been an advantage. The Clydes get angry chasing me up hills

If it works for you, I wouldn't pass up a Tommasini. You'll have to ditch that Ultegra though.


----------



## ohjonnybegoode (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you all for your feedback...I'm hoping to take a look at and ride the bike in a couple of days...


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Ride-Fly has it right. The Tecno is for "heavier" riders. Interestingly Tommasini's website doesn't mention it today. When I bought mine in 2009 it was made clear. I'm 165-170 lbs and was advised to go with the Tecno and haven't regretted it. It's beautiful and rides even better than it looks.


----------



## old_fat_and_slow (Jun 4, 2008)

don't mean to hi-jack the thread, but just wanted to say RJohn that Tecno is beautiful!


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks. I wasn't trying to hijack this tread either. Just thought the OP would like to see my Tecno.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

RJohn said:


> Thanks. I wasn't trying to hijack this tread either. Just thought the OP would like to see my Tecno.


That is beautiful!!! I love the color and the parts you hung on the bike! Looks classy! Perfect!! I had the that exact same frame but I sold it because it was too big for me. 

Say, you aren't the guy who bought it from me are you?  I see that you are in Portland but I actually recall you had this frame before I sold mine. Driffffffting again. Sorry OP. I am sure the OP is happy to see an example of such a fine, beautiful Tommasini. Nothing compares to their beauty, IMHO.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Ride-Fly said:


> That is beautiful!!! I love the color and the parts you hung on the bike! Looks classy! Perfect!! I had the that exact same frame but I sold it because it was too big for me.
> 
> Say, you aren't the guy who bought it from me are you?  I see that you are in Portland but I actually recall you had this frame before I sold mine. Driffffffting again. Sorry OP. I am sure the OP is happy to see an example of such a fine, beautiful Tommasini. Nothing compares to their beauty, IMHO.


Thanks. I agonized over going with a quill stem. You can't uncut a steerer tube. I'm glad I did though. And no carbon. It has the neo vintage 90's look I was looking for. Unless you are Irio Tommasini, no I didn't buy it from you. I wish I would have known about yours. I got this one new and paid full bore for it. Whew. That was tough to do at the time but no regrets.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I'd buy the bike.

My weight goes up and down a bit according to the season.

My Sintesi doesn't complain.

Here she is about a week after purchase.




















From here she got a nice 10 speed Chorus gruppo.

She lasted that way for a year till I pulled the gruppo for an upcoming project.

She''ll be rebuilt this spring with a 10 speed Record/Chorus gruppo I just picked up from a riding buddy.

Also, RJohn, yours is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

RJohn said:


> Ride-Fly has it right. The Tecno is for "heavier" riders. Interestingly Tommasini's website doesn't mention it today. When I bought mine in 2009 it was made clear. I'm 165-170 lbs and was advised to go with the Tecno and haven't regretted it. It's beautiful and rides even better than it looks.


RJohn, great looking tommasini you have there. What wheelbuild did you do on that?

Cheers mate.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

shachah7 said:


> RJohn, great looking tommasini you have there. What wheelbuild did you do on that?
> 
> Cheers mate.


Thanks. I like it too. The wheels are good old fashioned bomb proof polished Campy hubs, Open Pro rims laced 32X3 cross.


----------



## Mapearso (Jul 12, 2010)

RJohn said:


> Ride-Fly has it right. The Tecno is for "heavier" riders. When I bought mine in 2009 it was made clear. I'm 165-170 lbs and was advised to go with the Tecno and haven't regretted it.


since when is 165 - 170 lbs "heavier"?  

i'm 6'5" and 195 lbs and i suppose that "heavier" might apply to me. 

interesting though. and all great looking bikes!!


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

All I know is what they told me. Maybe if you are a skinny little Italian, 170 is "heavier". No offense meant to Italians of slight build. Especially the signorina.
Did the OP ever buy the Tomamasini? Any one know?


----------



## DIMar (Apr 16, 2012)

First timer to the forum so forgive me if I'm breaking any rules by deviating from current conversation.

I just bought a Tommasini Sintesi and is probably the best thing I've ever spent my money on. Amazing bike.

The guy I bought it from put Shimano Ultegra on it all around but Shimano 105 rear derailleur. Idk why


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

DIMar said:


> First timer to the forum so forgive me if I'm breaking any rules by deviating from current conversation.
> 
> I just bought a Tommasini Sintesi and is probably the best thing I've ever spent my money on. Amazing bike.
> 
> The guy I bought it from put Shimano Ultegra on it all around but Shimano 105 rear derailleur. Idk why


Who knows why?

My Sintesi was originally built by the first owner with DA and I stripped her promptly for Chorus 10 speed.

I put the DA back on as the Chorus is earmarked for an incoming for De Rosa Giro D' Italia.

Rides great and performs well with DA though.

Makes friends with Italian bikes spit up a little every time they see the bike with DA, but I couldn't care less.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting, in that Neuron tubing, if I recall correctly was .8-.5-.8 butted, while that Nemo tubing, if it's the same as that used by Torelli, is .7-.4-.7. So slightly thicker walls all around, and the Tecno is a step above the Sintesi in the Tommasini foodchain, the Sintesi being the entry steel model, and you would think designed for a wider variety of potential riders 

I'm assuming both tubesets are the oversized(now standard) variety. Look to be, as they don't appear to be the really tiny diameter tubes older bikes have


----------



## DIMar (Apr 16, 2012)

ohjonnybegoode said:


> Hello everyone...long time lurker, first time poster....... I have the opportunity to purchase a 2002 Tommasini Sintesi in my size...it has Columbus Neuron Nivacrom steel lugged frame and a Columbus Neuron fork, Velomax Circuit Comp wheels, and an almost full Ultegra group...
> 
> I've researched and read good things about this bike, but I would welcome any and all opiinions.
> 
> ...


If this bike is in or ended up in New York, I think it ended up under my roof. Unless velomax and ultegra are a common addition on this frame. The one I have is 59cm. Most beautiful bike on this side of the Mississippi


----------

